# profitability



## jnelson1232 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all, so I am newer to goats, we have had ours for about a year 1/2 now. I'm wondering if people in Oregon are finding profit from just taking in kids to auction or if there is an actual meat buyer that you sell direct to. My kids do 4-h and profit from that but other than that I'm not having luck selling goats for breeding or pets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need to look around and see what sells in your area. Have you tried selling them for meat? If there is an ethnic population around you, base your breedings around their holidays and you can get more business. Most of the time you need to get creative with your marketing. Remember you have to be constantly marketing your goats and your farm. It is just the way any type of business is.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

how are you marketing them? Do you have a website? Are there a lot of 4H shows in your area? I bet the market is there. they are selling like crazy by us on the East coast.


----------



## jnelson1232 (Apr 14, 2013)

We don't have a website but sounds like that might be the way to go. We just post on Craig's list here. I see tons of people in our area with goats but I just don't see how they are selling so many. I don't see my advertised on Craig's list or the local farm newspaper.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Supposedly facebook is a great way to advertise too.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

jnelson1232 said:


> Hi all, so I am newer to goats, we have had ours for about a year 1/2 now. I'm wondering if people in Oregon are finding profit from just taking in kids to auction or if there is an actual meat buyer that you sell direct to. My kids do 4-h and profit from that but other than that I'm not having luck selling goats for breeding or pets.


Where in oregon?


----------



## jnelson1232 (Apr 14, 2013)

East of salem


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am guessing you raise unregistered? It might be hard to get the goats out the door if since they are commercial. Are your kids born in time for the fairs and such? I have never been to an auction so I wouldn't know about that area.


----------

